# H&R 243 Handi-Rifle Inaccuracy



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

H&R 243 Handi-Rifle inaccuracy
I bought a H&R 243 handi rifle with the intent touse it for deer and varmint hunting. It has a bushnell 6-14X50 scope with a 22 in barrel.
Ive shot 5-6 different makes and bullet weights through it and the best ive been able to produce was 3 inch groups at 100 yards with the federal 77 grain nosler tipped round. I was wondering if anybody else was having this same problem and how they solved it. And I do understand that certain rifle like certain rounds and bullet weights.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

We HAD one that would shoot ok, but it fell apart.

My experience with the 243 is they like heavier bullets. Try a 100 gr factory load and see what happens. My 243 shoots Rem. or Win. factory 100 or 85's good. But I reload everything now.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Pretty much what one can expect from an inexpensive break action rifle.
If you want consistent accuracy spend the money on a quality bolt action...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A bolt action would be a better choice.

But the Handi rifle should do better than 3"groups. I had a .223 that would do 1", sometimes a bit better.

As already stated, they tend to like the heavier bullets, I would first try that. Then look at scope mounts, is every thing tight? If so, do you have another scope that you can put on it to make sure that the Bushnell does not have an internal problem? Over the years I've had maybe a dozen Bushnell scopes, the only ones that didn't have internal problems were the higher end Bushnells.

If you still can't get a decent group, look at the crown. To get my .223 to shoot that 1" group I had to have the crown redone.

huntin1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I also say try heavier bullets. From what you said it seems to me you are using factory ammo. No two rifles or barrels are the same even if produced the same day by the same guy. So your rifle may not like that loading. So trying different wieght and brands of ammo will be the only way to see what your rifle likes best.

If you were hand loading I would have some other things to try.

When J. Robert Oppenheimer said "I am become death, the destroyer Of worlds", He was not referring to the atomic bomb. He was referring to the Chuck Norris halloween costume he was wearing.


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

In addition to the above, maybe have someone else shoot the rifle under the same conditions.......just to be sure....... see if their groups match yours.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> We HAD one that would shoot ok, but it fell apart.
> 
> My experience with the 243 is they like heavier bullets. Try a 100 gr factory load and see what happens. My 243 shoots Rem. or Win. factory 100 or 85's good. But I reload everything now.


I tryed the remington 100 grain core lok and the winchester 100 grain lead tipped bullets with scary results. I was thnking about trying the 95 grain federal fusion. and several different rounds. But Im in iraq right know so it will be a while


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

NDTerminator said:


> Pretty much what one can expect from an inexpensive break action rifle.
> If you want consistent accuracy spend the money on a quality bolt action...


Im going to have to agree with you but when I bought the rifle i was just looking for a cheaper rifle but for what I payed for it. I could have bought a remington 700 for just 110 dollars more. My buddy has a rossi 223 and it holds its own with the right rounds which is why I bought this rifle. But I think im going to trade it in on the remington R-15 204


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kelly Hannan said:


> We HAD one that would shoot ok, but it fell apart.
> 
> My experience with the 243 is they like heavier bullets. Try a 100 gr factory load and see what happens. My 243 shoots Rem. or Win. factory 100 or 85's good. But I reload everything now.


what do you mean by fell apart. I think im just going to trade it in for the remington R-15 204 when I get back to the states


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hillbilly, my son's all started out with that rifle in 223. The big problem we had was extraction. I had to do a little Dremel tool work to cure that. With H322 and 40 gr Sierra those rifles would group about half inch. With factory they grouped about and inch to an inch and a half. 
I have one in 357 mag. That grouped about three inches at 100 yards. I recrowned that myself with a recrown tool I purchased from Brownells. It now shoots about one and a half inches which is good enough for me out of that cartridge. I since have recrowned my 223 Winchester Featherwieight, my 45 Kimber, my Marlyn 39A, and about a dozen rifles for friends. The crown on that 357 was way off center. 
What is the twist of the rifling in that 243?


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

huntin1 said:


> A bolt action would be a better choice.
> 
> But the Handi rifle should do better than 3"groups. I had a .223 that would do 1", sometimes a bit better.
> 
> ...


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Hillbilly, my son's all started out with that rifle in 223. The big problem we had was extraction. I had to do a little Dremel tool work to cure that. With H322 and 40 gr Sierra those rifles would group about half inch. With factory they grouped about and inch to an inch and a half.
> I have one in 357 mag. That grouped about three inches at 100 yards. I recrowned that myself with a recrown tool I purchased from Brownells. It now shoots about one and a half inches which is good enough for me out of that cartridge. I since have recrowned my 223 Winchester Featherwieight, my 45 Kimber, my Marlyn 39A, and about a dozen rifles for friends. The crown on that 357 was way off center.
> What is the twist of the rifling in that 243?


I want to say 1 in 10 but im not posative. I havent been able to find that spec on the internet yet. my dad was suppose to check for me being im in iraq but ive been trying to do some research in my down time. how much does it cost to have a gun smith recrown a rifle.?


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

StretchNM said:


> In addition to the above, maybe have someone else shoot the rifle under the same conditions.......just to be sure....... see if their groups match yours.


I had my buddy shot it with the same results. But being in the military and having to qualify at 300 meters I dont think im the problem but it could be possible


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A bolt action I think runs right around $70. If the guy is fair with you it should be about $40 because he doesn't have to remove the barrel from the action, just remove the fore end and drop the barrel out. I'm not sure, there could be a problem chucking it on the lathe. 
It will run you about $70 to buy the equipment for one caliber. After that it will run you about $23 to buy you the guide for each caliber. Check Brownells.com.
I put about $200 into it. I purchased the 11 degree target crown, the standard old 45 degree crown, the four blade flat reamer, the outside burnisher, five brass laps to break the edge of the crown using the laps with 800 grit garnet. Of course the garnet is also good for lapping rings.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> A bolt action I think runs right around $70. If the guy is fair with you it should be about $40 because he doesn't have to remove the barrel from the action, just remove the fore end and drop the barrel out. I'm not sure, there could be a problem chucking it on the lathe.
> It will run you about $70 to buy the equipment for one caliber. After that it will run you about $23 to buy you the guide for each caliber. Check Brownells.com.
> I put about $200 into it. I purchased the 11 degree target crown, the standard old 45 degree crown, the four blade flat reamer, the outside burnisher, five brass laps to break the edge of the crown using the laps with 800 grit garnet. Of course the garnet is also good for lapping rings.[/quot
> 
> Thanks for the info. Ill look into it when I get back to the states


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have heard that putting a rubber washer between the barrel and the front grip can help quite a bit. I used to have a link to a website about accrurizing these rifles but I have been looking and I can't find it now. Some diligence with a search engine and I am sure it will come up.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

We currently have a Handi Rifle in 22 Hornet and 223. The Hornet was an SB1 with the standard barrel, wood stocks and iron sights. The 223 was an SB2 with ultra light barrel, syn stock, and no open sights (daughter's varmit rifle).

The Hornet is a GREAT little rifle. Will shoot 5/8-3/4" groups as long as I care to pull the trigger. The 223 was a POS. 3" groups was doing good for that thing. 4" was not uncommon with standard known good 223 loads. I ended up sending it back to NEF and having a heavy barrel fitted to it. It will now hold 1 1/8-1 1/4" 100yard groups, but only with a very few load combos. It is picky. Took several hundred shots to find a load it liked. 
All decently accurate loads are very low in the velocity and pressure department.

I think we are done with the Handi Rifle. I am currently looking at the Savage M25 LV as a replacement for it.


----------



## HICKERBILLYUP08 (Aug 17, 2009)

Woodser said:


> We currently have a Handi Rifle in 22 Hornet and 223. The Hornet was an SB1 with the standard barrel, wood stocks and iron sights. The 223 was an SB2 with ultra light barrel, syn stock, and no open sights (daughter's varmit rifle).
> 
> The Hornet is a GREAT little rifle. Will shoot 5/8-3/4" groups as long as I care to pull the trigger. The 223 was a POS. 3" groups was doing good for that thing. 4" was not uncommon with standard known good 223 loads. I ended up sending it back to NEF and having a heavy barrel fitted to it. It will now hold 1 1/8-1 1/4" 100yard groups, but only with a very few load combos. It is picky. Took several hundred shots to find a load it liked.
> All decently accurate loads are very low in the velocity and pressure department.
> ...


Ive done made up my mind when I get back from Iraq im going to trade it in on an R-15 in 204 and then Im going to get the savage weather warrior in 243 to replace the handi rifle.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

PM sent with a link to a site with lots of info on Handis. A lot of questions are answered in the FAQ's. Also some of the things I did to mine to make them shoot better.

Larry


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

SD, why not a forum post instead of PM so all us Handi owners can benefit?


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

http://perkloafm.com/

Finally found time to find it........ This site has a lot of useful info for Handi-rifles.


----------



## oldguy (Oct 3, 2009)

I have one in 22 however they are simply too sensitive because of the 2 piece stock, one trick is when using a rest put it as close to trigger guard as possible removes any pressure on forearm. I played with mine many months made small improvements but not what I prefer and would not buy another.


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

They seem to be highly individual as to accuracy. Currently have a 22 Hornet
Handi SB1 that is real good shooter, well under an inch. Bought a 223 SB2 for the daughter that never shot worth a crap, no matter what I tried with it. I unloaded it and got her a Stevens 200 and it is a much better firearm.

I too am done with the Handi Rifle, since I believe the Hornet to be a fluke.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

I just Bought a Handi rifle in .223 and it dosnt shoot very well either, i got it at sportsmans, will they let me trade it or something some help would be nice


----------



## Woodser (Sep 3, 2009)

After the experience I had with my daughter's 223 Handi, I would say trade it off as fast as possible. I tried everything anyone recommended for improving accuracy, and it never shot well. Wasted a LOT of components and time on the rifle. Don't do the same thing only to find out it will never shoot well. You will lose you @ss on the deal, as the Handi's trade in value is squat. I wish I had decided much earlier to unload the thing.


----------

